# FEE FII FOE STUMP!!!!



## reptastic (Jul 7, 2011)

Its giant time lol, some updated pics of storm, i was hoping he would hit 3' by hibernation, he surpassed that already lol, im thinking he may hit 4' before hibernation lol, he is currently 39-40"(13" svl) and im guessing about 7-10lbs(very heavy) 
im also noticing during free roam time he often comes to me and get a scratch on the head or a rub on the jowls lol


----------



## Jefroka (Jul 7, 2011)

Good looking gu!


...Jefroka


----------



## reptastic (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks, i think he knows it too lol


----------



## tora (Jul 7, 2011)

Haha! He's such a chunky guy! 
Nice pics, he's too cute.


----------



## Kebechet (Jul 7, 2011)

Beautiful!  Looks like he's about the same size as Link is right now. I'm constantly amazed at how quickly they grow!


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 7, 2011)

WOW he is big. My 2010 extreme is 28" doesn't feel like he is more than 1-2 pounds.


----------



## teguboy77 (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow your gu really got big keep up the great work.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 7, 2011)

Maybe my he is a she.


----------



## reptastic (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I really expected both of them to be smaller since they hibernated 5-6 mos. But they fooled me lol, cant believe this was storm almost a year ago







herpgirl2510 said:


> Maybe my he is a she.



Not unless females get buttons and leave sperm plugs lol


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 7, 2011)

No sorry I meant mine because he was so much smaller. He did hibernate though from september to may.


----------



## reptastic (Jul 7, 2011)

He went down in september too but he woke up in late febuary, i couldnt feel his buttons til he was about 2.5-3' but i could see the large scales, which is what confused me about rayne cause his looked the same but never raised up


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 7, 2011)

He does pop his "jowels" although females may also do that. I know the person requested a male and femal unrelated pair from Bobby. The female died early in hibernation that is why he sold me Chevy.


----------



## CrankbaitJedi (Jul 7, 2011)

Growth spurts on these things are insane. I wish I did a better job of keeping up with pics. Molloch is now 40 inches plus and she just got huge in a blink. 

Incredible animals all!!!


----------



## reptastic (Jul 7, 2011)

Females dont jowl pop, thats a male thing, i havent seen storm do it yet, i did have a male red do it


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 7, 2011)

I am so happy that so far they get along fine. I do think that chevy the little guy dominates over tonka by trying to lay on him. Sometimes Tonka is fine with it other times he moves away. That is why I am nervous to get another tegu I don't want to stir things up.


----------



## reptastic (Jul 7, 2011)

Rayne and storm do the same thing, i dont know if its a dominance thing, like beardies, but most times rayne is the one on top, i dont think it should be a problem with the new guy(if you get him) i just wouldnt let them meet til he was at least 1.5-2'


----------



## reptastic (Jul 8, 2011)

Question for those with 2 Y/O+ giants do you think i should seperate storm from Rayne before hibernation Im 75% sure Rayne is a female and Dont want to stress her out if storm tries to breed with her before she is ready, there arent any problems so far but i want to be prepared just in case


----------

